# Dell Inspiron 15R vs Dell XPS 15



## rahul_upadhyaya (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello

I was almost all set to buy the Dell XPS 15 laptop but recently discovered that Dell has the inspiron 15R to offer with the same specs and some basic differences but with a price difference of 9 thousand rupees.
So can someone please point out the differences (if any) that i am not able to see that might make spending the extra 9 thousand rupees a bit more value for money for me.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## lipun (Jan 30, 2011)

rahul_upadhyaya said:


> Hello
> 
> I was almost all set to buy the Dell XPS 15 laptop but recently discovered that Dell has the inspiron 15R to offer with the same specs and some basic differences but with a price difference of 9 thousand rupees.
> So can someone please point out the differences (if any) that i am not able to see that might make spending the extra 9 thousand rupees a bit more value for money for me.
> ...



go to the retail shop then you will know the difference.online price depend on your coustomisation.Also i think you are comparing new 15r with old xps.please give model config ,price and your requirement.


----------



## RBX (Feb 4, 2011)

Find a Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Server, Printer, Software, Service, Monitor or TV at Dell. | Dell India

I must say there is not much of a difference but XPS surely appears to be further customisable and provides Complete Cover on hardware.


----------



## Debu_013 (Feb 7, 2011)

Theres quite a lot of difference between XPS 15 and 15R.
XPS is a Premium model with 
better buil quality, 
faster RAM 1333Mhz, 
Windows 7 Home Premium,
1year Warranty with CompleteCover accidental damage protection, 
better looks, 
USB 3.0, 
better Graphics card nvidia 420M switchable vs non switchable ati 550v
and 20W Super JBL Speakers!!!!

All this makes up for the price difference, 51K XPS 15 vs 40K for 15R.


----------

